# What are theses and are they good ones?



## Fitzy250 (Aug 18, 2014)

So I bought a home and it has two stoves one is a freestanding hutch and the other is a insert. No I can't find much info on them but was wondering if they are good products and if there is anything I need to know before winter gets here. The other thing I'm not real sure about is I have two stoves and 3 chimney pipes coming out of the chimney two of them are dirty and the third is clean as a whistle why would someone spend the $$ on the third one if it's not being used? Oh and yes I am new to all this so ease excuse the terminology if it's wrong.


----------



## vasten (Aug 28, 2014)

What they are should be easy to identify behind the stove there is a metal plate the will indicate the make and model... not so easy to see on the insert.   For the free standing unit my guess is that third "chimney" is actually a fresh air in take... its an option on high effeciancy stoves installedin newer air tight houses it draws the ccombustion air in from outside to ensure proper air flow.  Again that is based on looking just at the picture.  If you want to know if they are safe to use your best bet would be to call in a professional to have him inspect the units and the chimneys.  If your are new to wood burning and unsure of the unit spend the money for the inspection.  

Remember to buy good clean dry wood.  If you are not sure of a wood dealer in your area try to contact the seller of the house they may be able to give you information on the stoves and who they got there wood from.    Its always a good practice to get into to buy your wood as soon as possible late fall or early spring for the following season too.


----------



## begreen (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like kettensarge's stove: 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hutch-rebel-heat-monster.65993/#post-827463
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pics-as-promised.62789/


----------



## mellow (Aug 28, 2014)

Does the freestanding one have a water jacket on it?  Looks like insulated water lines run to it.

As for the 3 chimneys does the house have an oil furnace hooked to the 3rd one?


----------



## Fitzy250 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes the free standing one is set up to heat water but it's no longer hooked to the water heater it also used solar and the panel started to leak. The third chimney I believe is for the gas furnace it's right next to the freestanding one in the basement.


----------

